# RecipeDB - Andrewqld Aussie Ale



## AndrewQLD (10/2/08)

Andrewqld Aussie Ale  Ale - English Pale Ale  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes This is a very nicely bittered and flavoured beer using Nugget for bittering and Cluster for flavour. No catagory here for an Australian Ale so I listed it in the English Pale Ale catagory.Mashed @66c for 60 minutes.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.7 kg Powells Ale Malt (Powells Malt)    1 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt    0.18 kg Powells Wheat (Powells Malts)    0.09 kg TF Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Cluster (Pellet, 7.0AA%, 20mins)    23 g Nugget (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     12 ml Danstar - Nottingham       Misc     0.5 g Irish Moss         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.047 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 48.4 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## The King of Spain (29/2/08)

I've brewed this beer several times. Just sampled one with some willamette I wanted to use up as an aroma hop. Maybe not true to style but lovely. 

Cheers
KOS


----------

